# Built new computer won't turn on!



## quietronin (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi guys;

I have built a new gaming machine. It won't turn on at all; the fans do not even spin. 

Im really worried that maybe one of the components has been damaged, my room has a carpet; but I made sure that I always touched the case to remove any static eletricity.

I am at a total loss; I have connected the system panel connector cable for the power button in every possible variation/slot to no avail.


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

Please describe all your parts by make and model then dissasemble everything and place it on a nonconductive surface... and no carpet under your feet


----------



## quietronin (Jul 31, 2010)

PCintoxicated; that will be a bit tricky; my entire floor is carpeted as is the house.

GTX 670 GFX card
G7 Power Extreme PSU 780W
ASUS-Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H MOBO
Intel i5-2500k CPU
4 GB RAM


----------



## quietronin (Jul 31, 2010)

If I wear rubber kitchen gloves; will that prevent ESD?


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

Nevermind the gloves, they are for washing unless there special antistatic gloves. just place something non conductive like wood under your feet or something. please describe the model number of the psu as printed on the label


----------



## quietronin (Jul 31, 2010)

dl5-0125f49


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

Connect the 24 pin atx power connector and 4 pin atx power connector to the mother board check the cpu is seated and locked in properly, check the 4 pin cpu fan connector is plugged into the motherboards 4 pin cpu fan header. plug the ac power cord into the back of the supply and turn tuen the switch on if any and the switch on at the power outlet.


----------



## quietronin (Jul 31, 2010)

Nothing,

But then; Im not sure how to do the system panel connectors.


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

Im assuming you have nothing connected but what I have asked you to is this correct? if not please remove anything I dont know about.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Your motherboard is a Gigabyte, which is a different company from Asus; there is no Asus-Gigabyte.

Please follow your motherboard manual's instructions step by step. Check these points:

Did you install standoffs for the motherboard in the correct place and only the number indicated (usually 9)?

Did you connect the 24-pin and 4/8-pin power connectors from your PSU?

Did you properly install your CPU and heatsink and connect the heatsink's fan to the proper fan power header?

Have you connected your other fans to the proper chassis fan power headers?

Did you connect the hard drive and optical drive power connectors from your PSU?

Did you connect the video card power connectors from your PSU?

Did you connect the data connectors (SATA) for your hard drives and optical drive?

Have you connected the monitor's power and data cables, keyboard and mouse?

Are the PSU and monitor plugged in?

Did you connect the front panel switch and LED connections properly?

Note that switch connectors can be placed either way as they have no polarity but if an LED connector doesn't work you must turn it around. Page 27 of your manual has instructions. Also, your case manual should have more instructions.

If you have checked all of these and still can't get the system to start, disassemble it (except for one RAM stick and your CPU) and follow the bench test instructions here.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Test on the bench precisely as listed below.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## quietronin (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for your input.

I have identified that it is the Motherboard which is dead.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

quietronin said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> I have identified that it is the Motherboard which is dead.


Would you mind sharing how was that determined?


----------

